# wwd fishing report - death trap



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

kind of a funny story now but scary yesterday when it happened. 

so i go to the wwd with mjchiode and start fishing the mouth. not much going on but 1 nice white bass on a gold spoon. so i see the herons or what ever they are down stream a bit so i decide to walk down. on my way down i saw some fish busting the surface so i decide to stop and walk down to the water and fish. i am maybe 20 yards down from the grill sitting on the bank. as i get to the waters edge i start to sink but not bad maybe to my shins. i think,, no biggie and keep fishing. well i notice i keep sinking and now i am almost to my knees. i decide i better get out quick. so i try to get my left leg out and while that is happening my right leg sinks another coupe of inches so i try to get me right leg some freedom. mistake - now my left leg sinks further down. now i realize i am screwed and called fo mjchiode to come help because i am stuck and can't move. he thought i was kidding and said it looked like i was waist deep in the water but as he got closer he saw i was not even in the water. so now i am waist deep and can't free my legs. he starts to get 2x4's and big sticks/logs to help me but the problem there is if he gets too close he is going to sink also and we were the only 2 there. so he has to throw them to me so i can start building a box around me. so now i think i can get some leverage and pull myself out but i still couldn't budge. i try to rest because my legs are starting to cramp from trying to pull out but then i start to sink more. now i am almost to my chest so i start throwing stuff to mj like my phone and car keys and lures i had in my vest. now i realize i am in serious trouble and start thinking about calling 911. if a barge had come by i would have been swamped. so now i decide i better try to dig myself out. i dug for a while and built a wall around me with the muck and sand so if a barge did come by maybe i would have had some protection which now i know wouldn't have helped me out but made me feel better at the time. i focused on my left leg and finally dug far enough to free it. so now i take my left leg and lift it up to rest it on part of the box i made. well i just turned 42 yesterday (yes all of this crap happened on my birthday) and my left leg was cramping and hurting from the position i was in. it was like i was doing the splits. so i rest a bit and try to get my other leg free and i realized i had sunk more and now i was boob high. so i dig some more to keep the mud from going in my waders. now i realize i am just going to lose my boots so i wiggle my foot out of my boot. no problem getting my foot out but the suction was so strong i still couldn't pull my leg out. well now it's time to lose the wader also. when i unsnapped my waiters the suction pulled them down to my waist but i still couldn't get my leg out. i still can't believe how strong the suction was keeping me in that dam hole. i rest again for a few and start to dig again. at last i finally was able to pull my leg out and the suction pulled my waiders even further down. so now i am in sweatpants and socks and pull myself up on top of the box we made. i rest a second and ask matt to help see if we could pull my waiders out of the whole. we places more wood out there so he could help. we still couldn't pull my waiders out. so now i decide i need finally get out of there so i run across the muck so i don't get stuck again. finally i am free but i have no shoes on and my sweats, jacket and gloves are covered in mud. mj goes to my car and gets me some shorts, shoes, socks a shirt and sweatshirt. i start to get pretty cold so i wade in the water at the mouth where i knew the sand was hard. i also clean up a bit and stripped down to my undies and a shirt. man i am glad no one was there to see me standing there. mj comes back down and tell me there are 2 guys coming so i get dressed real quick while he starts fishing again. so here i am in the middle of winter in shorts when these guys come down. so we warned them and 2 other guys who we passed on the trail. the one guy as we get close says "son don't you know is not summer". jeff did call me when i first got stuck and i told him what was up. i was resting when he called so i thought i would fill him in. i think i was stuck for about 40 minutes is my guess. so thanks to me we wasted about an hour and a half of fishing. while mat was fishing i finished cleaning-up and we left early since was so tired. 
I SAY THIS AGAIN - THIS SHOULDN'T HAPPEN TO ANYONE ON THERE BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i was so tired that i didn't even go the Xavier basketball game that i bought tickets for on monday. they were 8 rows from the court but i just wanted to eat, play with my little girl (she is 22 months and the cutest ever) and then go to bed. so i guess there are quite a few points to be made like never fish alone and blah-blah-blah. 
well matt - is there anything you want to add, like the pictures of me that you took? we had to have pictures of this because i don't think people would believe it could happen.
that's the story and i am sticking to it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like quicksand to me. Glad to made it out so you have a chance to have another birthday. Could have been worse.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, its not a laughing matter down there, Trust me, anyone that has fished at AD knows all about the "sticky mud" there, it is ugly and there are only a few places you can wade out a bit with extreme caution, the point has about the hardest bottom there and never wade from the point to the retaining wall!! that is the worst area. Glad your ok, I have had folks help me get out as well, not that extreme but yes, its nasty and decieving beause you slowly sink there. 
More importantly, did you guys get anything else or see any skippies caught?? Been waiting to hear some good reports before we head down, 2.5 hrs each way is rough when nothing biting.

Salmonid


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

didn't even see a skippie. water clarity was about 3 to 4 feet so i was surprised to not see a skip.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear you made it out ok. I had a similar situation happen to me on the Pere Marquette River in Michigan, but it was better weather. It was late September and we were walking on an island between the main river channel and a side channel. I was the 3rd guy to walk through this particular area, but I guess me weighing more than the other 2 guys that went before me was enough to get stuck. I got in almost waist deep and we are 5 or 6 miles away from civilization and a good 2 miles from our campsite. They had to scavenge the area for some long, thick branches so that they could yank me out.

Struggling in quicksand like that just makes things worse. I learned quickly that the best policy in that situation is to stay calm and try to wait until a buddy can find something with enough leverage to be able to assist.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

mark your report
bad in nov/dec. enough skips to keep me happy flingin flies. has gotten worse since the cold snap? dont get that one, but I havnt seen a skip there since before christmas. and hybrids are very few and days between, some tiny whites around in the right areas but nothing to write home for.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

What is WWD?

Glad you made it out alright!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Warm Water Discharge


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I figured that out from the next post  I just wanted to avoid the same area!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

man that's one heck of a story,if that had been me I'd had skid marks in my shorts.Can't wait to see the pics.Glad you're okay,does make one thing about the times we all go alone,very scarey.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I had a similar thing happen to me while fishing the falls of the ohio. I was very glad to have a friend with me that day. He helped dig me out. I was also glad they didnt need to open the Dam that day. It is a very scary feeling to know your just flat stuck and could be in trouble. Thanks for the story and warning. I didnt have kids back then but now I do and I try to make sure I make it home evey day to see them. I try not to take the risks I use too.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Man, I fish alone all the time. Thanks for the post, I'll be watchen the mud a little closer now......


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

here is a pic


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

dorf on wading......


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I had almost the same thing happen to me at the same spot several years ago. I began sinking & realized there was nothing I could do & lucky for me, someone realized it & pulled me out before it got serious. It was scary being stuck, when I'd pull up on one leg the other would sink, etc, so had I been alone, who knows what might've happened. I got out with my boots on, etc.


----------

